# Netflix Video Sync Issue on 14.9.2.2



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

After the update to 14.9.2.2, anyone else notice problems with Netflix video and audio being out of sync?

Right after starting a video, the video portion will basically act like its fast forwarding while the audio remains at regular speed. "Out of sync", basically.

This intermittently happens on 2 TiVo Premiers I own. Rebooted both boxes with same intermittent problem occuring.

My guess is this is a bug and has something to do with the dual-core now being turned on. As if the video processor is at 2x (dual core) and audio is locked to 1x (single core). 

Anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Just tried two Netflix movies on my 14.9.2.2. Both had perfect audio and video sync. Did you try more than one movie. I saw a similar problem about a year ago and it was isolated to a particular title. My setup is very simple. I'm just streaming the video and listening to the audio out of the television speakers.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

sbiller said:


> Just tried two Netflix movies on my 14.9.2.2. Both had perfect audio and video sync. Did you try more than one movie. I saw a similar problem about a year ago and it was isolated to a particular title. My setup is very simple. I'm just streaming the video and listening to the audio out of the television speakers.


Thanks. This happens on different titles and at different times. Once it starts, the only way to resolve is to exit the Netflix interface entirely (Exit to Tivo Central) and try again. Same episode that previously had problems then begins working. The problem is usually repeatable if I remain in the Netflix interface without exiting. The issue happens like 1/10 playbacks, maybe more. More annoying than anything else.

I do recall an issue previously where the video/audio would stall and that was easily correctible by exiting the video (Left key) and starting again. Not that easy anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## Smeep (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, I had this a bunch of times recently when doing a marathon of a TV show - the first few minutes of video fast-forwarded while the audio was at normal speed. Then it would all sort of catch up and be fine.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This is netflix, not tivo. I just had this happen with my thd which had no software changes. It happens every so often.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not seen any A/V sync issues watching Netflix on my Premieres. But I did start having audio/video sync problems on my Roku2 since the recent update they had. Which is why I've been using my TiVos more often for Netflix recently.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I've not seen any A/V sync issues watching Netflix on my Premieres. But I did start having audio/video sync problems on my Roku2 since the recent update they had. Which is why I've been using my TiVos more often for Netflix recently.


Thanks for the feedback everyone. Seeing this occurs on both Roku2 and TiVo, seems like this is indeed a Netflix issue. Hopefully it improves.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

I had the same issue last night also. Had to exit out and restart the movie as mentioned above a couple of times before it started playing correctly.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I did have the issue, however I had my 140060 MRV & thought it was choking the wireless.now that I think of it, I'm wired


----------



## DrewG5 (Dec 13, 2011)

It appears to me that lip sync issues with NetFlix have become rather common. I had this issue with almost every movie a few months ago, not just with the TiVo, the xbox 360, the laptops, my phone, and bluray player. 

As part of my trouble shooting methods, I ran a connection test using speedtest.net and, pingtest.net both showed no issues with my connection I had my full 30Meg service. 

In the end I ended up deciding the issue was completely on NetFlix's end. After that I run the same group of simple checks to verify its not on my end, then call NetFlix to notify them of the issue and that I'm not a happy customer with that level of fees.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Latest updates on Netflix twitter feed seem to indirectly confirm our issues. Not sure if they are specifically referring to sync issues, but wouldn't surprise me. About 50/50 success rate for me yesterday watching episodes marathon style.

https://mobile.twitter.com/#!/netflixhelps


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm watching an episode of Mad Men and there is a noticeable lip-sync issue - enough to make me come to the forums and find this thread. I got 14.9.2.2 a few days ago.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

I still haven't gotten 14.9.2.2 on my Elite, but I've noticed an odd issue:

80% of the time when I start a NetFlix stream, the video is about 2x faster than audio. I hit PAUSE, then RESUME, and it straightens up, but about 1 minute later into the stream then where it should have been...


----------



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

I too have fixed it by hitting pause for a few seconds, then resume.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

*FYI *- Here is the latest from TiVo support. Looks like they are aware of the issue.

*TiVo*: Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is XXXX. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?

*Me*: Myself and many others are having issues with Netflix on our TiVo boxes. The video will play at 2x the normal speed and this happens about 80% of the time. This began about 2 weeks ago. Is TiVo aware of this issue?

*TiVo*: Yes, we are currently aware of this issue and are working on a resolution. We don't have an estimated date of arrival for the update on this issue, but do hope to have it resolved within the next 5 to 7 business days.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like this issue has been resolved in the latest SW that just rolled out. Been watching NF all day, not one issue.


----------

